# Shoes for toddler boy with high instep and wide feet



## liqzierda (Nov 15, 2007)

DS is a shoe hater. He pulls his shoes off all the time. I just put a pair of old Stride Rites on him that have no tongue but close with velcro and low and behold, he's finally wearing shoes without fighting me for the first time in his life.

Stride Rite doesn't make these anymore.

Anyone know of a)a brand that's good for boys with wide feet and a high instep or b)a brand that has tongueless shoe


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I won't put my 3 yr old dd in stride rites. They are WAY too stiff. Choose a soft soft shoe. They also tend to allow more room for wide feet and high insteps. Dd and I both have wide feet with high insteps.

good luck!

-Angela


----------



## liqzierda (Nov 15, 2007)

Actually, these are hand-me-down shoes and the only shoes that DS has ever tolerated wearing because they have no tongue. He has sensory issues and is very, very averse to having to wear shoes.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...rada/Shoe2.jpg


----------



## kittycat9 (Nov 3, 2006)

My DS1 wears SMOs, and needs wider than normal shoes. We recently bought a pair of New Balance in extra-wide, after years of using special special brand tennies. These are fantastic, best fit he's ever had and very flexible.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

How old is he? Dd was probably easily 2 or 2.5 before she had any shoes with tongues and she's always had some without. She is quite particular about what she wears as well.

-Angela


----------



## liqzierda (Nov 15, 2007)

He's 26 months. He's only had to actually wear shoes daily for the last two months because he's in EI preschool. He would take his right shoe off every single time we got in the car.

Kittycat9, what are SMOs?


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

The See Kai Run boots have no tongues and they zip up the side. SKRs are really good for my chunky little people's feet.
In our case, we needed a transitional shoe for DD that provided more foot protection than a soft-soled shoe but wasn't rock hard.

joshoes might work too.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

My son has wide feet and a high instep, and we have had a LOT of luck with Pedipeds. They do have a tongue and are a bit on the spendy side, but my son likes them a lot more than his See Kai Runs.

The only thing about the Pedipeds is that at the moment their biggest size is 18-24 months, which is equivalent to a 7-8. That's the size my DS is in now, at almost a year. But if you son has smaller feet, it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

This style from preschoolians fits my high instep kid really well. It has a tongue, but the velcro strap is nice and wide and gives you plenty of room to get your foot in.

I've had trouble with some of the other styles, but this one works really well for us.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Quote:

SKRs are really good for my chunky little people's feet.
Same here. DD has a high instep and a wide foot AND a narrow heel so shoes were making us both miserable till my mom came home with a pair of these. LOVE. She doesn't even try to pull them off. They must be really comfy.


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

I found Pedipeds to be the best for DS's very wide/high instep foot. Another possibility if it's not too cold is crocs with socks. DS lived in these all summer. I also have one pair of robeez with rubber soles (called tredz) but these are hard to find as they were never made it to full production- we found them at Marshalls and I LOVE them. Super easy on and off, velcro closure, smooth lining and a pliable sole that is sturdy.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

I'm going to second preschoolians.

You want a shoe that's very flexible and doesn't have any "arch supports", but lets the developing foot move like when bare. A high instep plus too much arch support and rigidity leads to atrophied tendons and ligaments in the foot, then fallen arches. The human foot is pretty well adapted to walking, if allowed to develop unimpeded. Our cultural tendency to interfere is probably to our own detriment. Feet need to be protected from hazards, not imprisoned.

Preschoolians come with 3 sets of insoles, so you can put in the wide ones to adjust to your child's wide foot. Several of the styles have velcro closure and no tongue.


----------

